# Carter Honey-Do Release



## LucasJ (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey I'm looking at getting a Honey-Do. Has anybody shot one? What do you think?


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

A buddy of mine has 2, he liked them, but has had to send them back for repair. The seers have went bad on both of them


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like mine but ive only shot it minimally


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Won my first 5 spot shoot yesterday with mine. Bought it as backup for my honey 2 and have since sold the honey 2 to get another honey do.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

I like the ones that you can adjust to where they don't take a lot of rotation to fire after dropping safety.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Iowa shooter said:


> I like the ones that you can adjust to where they don't take a lot of rotation to fire after dropping safety.


thats any hinge....


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> thats any hinge....


I've shot 6 Honey-Do's, a Tru-ball Sweet Spot, and a Carter Solution 2. I found only 1 of them that will fire without a lot of rotation after dropping the safety.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

interesting... i can make my honey do fire extremely hot. i dont see how you cannot set them to very little rotation. its all in adjusting the moon.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> interesting... i can make my honey do fire extremely hot. i dont see how you cannot set them to very little rotation. its all in adjusting the moon.


And most of them misfire at half draw when you set them very hot.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Iowa shooter said:


> And most of them misfire at half draw when you set them very hot.


Yea I guess I don't get what your trying to do. Hinges need rotation to fire. If you don't want much rotation then shoot them hot. There's no way around it.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Yea I guess I don't get what your trying to do. Hinges need rotation to fire. If you don't want much rotation then shoot them hot. There's no way around it.


I pull with my back. I guess you don't get what I am trying to do.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Iowa shooter said:


> I pull with my back. I guess you don't get what I am trying to do.


I pull with my back also. They still requite rotation to go off. have you tried a pull through release? would get you what your looking for: no rotation and pulling with your back.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I pull with my back also. They still requite rotation to go off. have you tried a pull through release? would get you what your looking for: no rotation and pulling with your back.


Have you ever watched the Larry Wise back tension video?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i have been shooting my honey-do since july its a great release ,i did send mine back once because allen screw for adjustment did not work well,they fixed it right away and it has been working great now.i own two like the three finger best .i have always shot a hinge and i like the thumb safety ,now i like this honey -do best of all my hinges and i have a box full ! good luck,Pete53


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

A hinge still requires rotation to fire. That's the mechanical aspect of how they are built. How you input the rotation can be done different ways. Whether you do what is suggested by Larry Wise or manipulate it with your fingers or a hybrid of both. 

On a side note, you like your hinges set to where not a lot of movement gets them to fire, how much pressure do you have with each finger on the release? Is it 33% on index, middle, and ring or 50% index 25% middle and ring finger, or something similar to that? Larry Wise's method when I was working through shooting that way works best if you have even pressure on each finger. For me anyways. And to pull from the ring finger, if it's a three finger release, as you're using your back muscles.


Iowa shooter said:


> Have you ever watched the Larry Wise back tension video?


----------

